# discbine or disc mower



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

we mow hay with a NH 477 haybine and we want to upgrade. we up grader 2 yrs ago with a rotory rake and 2 star tedder to speed up hay making process. we need to upgrade to a discbine or disc mower as well. was wondering if we would go with a disc mower if we would lose a day or so not crimping the hay. the disc mower are cheaper then discbine but dont want lose any more time since in PA we dont get more then 4 days with out rain, well at least the last few years its been that way.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

What do you have for ponies' up front? Discbine's eat HP like there is no tomorrow, IDK anything abut disc mowers.  :huh:

Welcome to HT, BTW.

:Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It would help to know what crop and how early in the season you’re mowing but also being in Pennsylvania I can’t imsgine being without a conditioner.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

we have a Kubota 7060 which is 70hp but we are upgrading to 100hp soon. the 7060 is a little small for the NH575 bale we bought this spring pushes it around a lot. we have timothy/orchard grass mix, and the 2nd cutting has a lot of clover that comes up.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

we try to get the hay made buy early june 2nd cutting late august early sept.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Disc mower conditioner all the way.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bennieb39 said:


> we have a Kubota 7060 which is 70hp but we are upgrading to 100hp soon. the 7060 is a little small for the NH575 bale we bought this spring pushes it around a lot. we have timothy/orchard grass mix, and the 2nd cutting has a lot of clover that comes up.


70 ponies in front of a 9' discbine, will have its hands full, without many hills, you might get by (with my 70 HP, I could cut at 6-7 MPH on level ground). The 100 ponies, will be able to run at 9-10 MPH on the level. It would be a good size for a 9-10' machine. I'm running 115 in front of 11.5' right now, at 8.5-9 MPH (5-10 more ponies and I could get back to 10 MPH  ).

The 575 pushing the present tractor around, am I wrong to think you must have some hills? I run a NH5070 with a 70HP tractor with no problems (seems to be a good fit even).

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Straight grass with a tedder, either way works. This is my second year without conditioning, I don't find much difference. Still need to ted the same number of times, hay ready at the same time roughly. It is harder to get areas with smooth bedstraw dry without conditioner I'll admit but it shouldn't be there anyways.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

r82230 said:


> 70 ponies in front of a 9' discbine, will have its hands full, without many hills, you might get by (with my 70 HP, I could cut at 6-7 MPH on level ground). The 100 ponies, will be able to run at 9-10 MPH on the level. It would be a good size for a 9-10' machine. I'm running 115 in front of 11.5' right now, at 8.5-9 MPH (5-10 more ponies and I could get back to 10 MPH  ).
> 
> The 575 pushing the present tractor around, am I wrong to think you must have some hills? I run a NH5070 with a 70HP tractor with no problems (seems to be a good fit even).
> 
> Larry


we do have hills plus we are still old school have 2 people on that wagon stacking that bales. so we have the weight of the wagon as well. I was just afraid that over time it might do something to the 7060 and be costly pushing it around. we haven't put in 4wd yet to see if it makes it better or not. we are shopping right know if we find something around 100-120hp that be great. thanks for the information.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

thank you for all the info so far everyone.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have one hill in particular that I switch into 4 wd, when cutting, tedding (most of the time), raking, ss baling or RB. My thinking is yea, you might want to try it. If I don't the tractors are scatching up the hay field for my situation. This hill is in the corner of the field, so I turning while climbing (or descending). Without using 4 wd, I'm guessing I'm having 20-25% slip verses almost none with 4 wd.

Larry


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

My 100 hp runs my discbine just fine case dc102 (new Holland h7230) when cutting some rank 7+ foot Sudan it was working for sure and 5.5-6mph is all it wanted on level flat ground. Rubber rolls on mine. Seems to burn way more fuel than the same mower without conditioner.

No way a Kubota 7060 is going to run mine. Plus really not enough weight infront of it.


----------

